# Back-up PG



## Ice (Jun 8, 2002)

We need a back-up point guard since we traded lindsey hunter to Toronto. What about Troy Hudson, hey this guy can light it up he was the magic's 2nd best scorer at the end of last season. Tell me what you guys think.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

We couldn't get Hudson-unless he would come for the minimum. We signed Shaw and Jannero Pargo as our backup PG's.


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

Pargo is not very impressive and Shaw is getting slow. I think the Lakers need another point guard because Derek Fisher was exposed in playoff series against the likes of Damon Stoudamire, Tony Parker, and Mike Bibby. If you remember the Finals last year, Iverson was killing the Lakers until Tyronn Lue stepped up.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

You said Stoudamire, Parker, and Bibby, but you didn't mention Jason Kidd. 

I'd love to see Hudson come to LA, but I doubt he'll sign for the minimum. He most likely won't be going back to Orlando, because they signed Jacque Vaughn as their back-up PG.

Maybe Eddie House? William Avery? 

Hudson would be my first choice but both of those guys can play.

Shaw is really a SG, but he can play PG. He isn't quick enough to chase around the fast PGs in the NBA.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

*Any info on Pargo....was this a good pick-up or a possible bust?*

QUOTE]Originally posted by *cmd34 *
Pargo is not very impressive and Shaw is getting slow. I think the Lakers need another point guard because Derek Fisher was exposed in playoff series against the likes of Damon Stoudamire, Tony Parker, and Mike Bibby. If you remember the Finals last year, Iverson was killing the Lakers until Tyronn Lue stepped up. [/QUOTE]




Is Pargo is considered Fishers only back-up?? 
I've never heard of Pargo or seen him play, I have a few Q's I hope someone can provide....
1) what's his college or SL numbers? 
2) His strengths and weakness's
3) Height

The thing that's great about the Lakeshow, they always seem to find productive pieces for their teams, I hope they've continued that trademark with this guy Pargo


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

I saw Pargo play twice in summer league and the best I can say about him is that he is a talented ballhandler. He was the best of a bad bunch of guards(excluding Kareem Rush) that the Lakers had on their summer league roster. Pargo played at Arkansas.

I didn't mention Kidd because the Nets had no chance in hell of stopping Shaq so they couldn't focus on Fisher's inability to defend Kidd.


----------



## SikHandlez24 (Jun 8, 2002)

*Possible Backup/Starting Point Guards...*

Rafer Alston
William Avery
Damon Jones
Kevin Ollie
Robert Pack


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

I also keep hearing Erick Strickland but I'm with you IMX..I'm all for your top 2 choices: Rafer Alston and William Avery. Cheap enough for the Lakers to afford, young and talented enough to develop into a solid PG.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by *cmd34 *
> I also keep hearing Erick Strickland but I'm with you IMX..I'm all for your top 2 choices: Rafer Alston and William Avery. Cheap enough for the Lakers to afford, young and talented enough to develop into a solid PG.


He didn't rank top 2 backup PGs that the Lakers could get, he just listed some possibilites.


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

Why couldn't the Lakers get 1 of those 2? I haven't heard either is close to signing with a team. 

Another name is Jerome Allen. Small article in SLAM last month said that the Lakers almost brought Allen over from Europe last year.


----------



## hOnDo (Jun 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by *cmd34 *
> Pargo is not very impressive and Shaw is getting slow. I think the Lakers need another point guard because Derek Fisher was exposed in playoff series against the likes of Damon Stoudamire, Tony Parker, and Mike Bibby. If you remember the Finals last year, Iverson was killing the Lakers until Tyronn Lue stepped up.




Not impressive?!?! In summer league PArgo avereaged 11.0 points, 2.7 rebounds and 1.6 assists in 22.4 minutes, thats pretty good if ya ask me.


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

hOnDo..have you ever seen a Summer League game at Long Beach? It is not quite the quality of Shaw and Rocky Mountain which is probably the main reason ESPN does not show their games. Pargo scored 11 points against guys who will be on this board come NBA season. The game I saw vs Memphis, Eddie Gill was his toughest competition. Against Phoenix, he couldn't do anything with Joe Johnson and only scored when Joe Crispin was guarding him. Think about it...Mark Madsen was the Lakers high scorer most games.


----------



## g-dog-rice (Jun 27, 2002)

cmd34,

Have you ever been in the summer league? How would you know how good the players are than? You go by the stats, and Pargo's stats are not that bad.


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

This doesn't make me an "expert" but I attend the games every summer. My kids love it because they can approach the players before and after games. I like it because I get to see young players like Devean George three years ago or Kareem Rush this year get a chance to play. So rather then rely on stats from websites and newspapers, I witnessed Pargo play and my opinion was he was OK but didn't do anything to make me think he will contribute to the Lakers.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

I dont think Pargo will turn out to be any good-and we shouldn't have signed Shaw-he is SG not a PG.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I think Kobe will handle most of the ball-handling duties when Fish hits the bench. What the Lakers really need is a back-up point guard that is quick on his feet on defense. Shaw and Pargo (if he makes the team) are both ok ball handlers.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Give me HUDSON OR BEST , we need someone who'll get the ball out of Kobe's hands so much ,let him play the wing a little more, We need an answer to Bibby and Tony Parker , someone to defense them better and also to make them play defense rather than play an area guarding Fisher. We already have one disadvantage at the pf position we need to reinforce the pg spot to give a different look from Fisher,who plays solidly but needs help. Greg anthony might not be bad but Avery a definite no and a maybe for Alston kinda like his game .


----------

